# I'm jealouz of Men



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

@UraniaIsis



> #2: What? Are you insinuating that men don’t experience the loss of a first love? Personally, it only seems like men are immune because society discourages men from showing “feminine” emotions and encourages emotional suppression as the “manly” way to live. Emotional suppression = / = emotional immunity. Holding in all of those biochemical concoctions over time do deteriorate the body from the inside out for men and women alike. The only advantage women have that enables us to rebound faster is the increased capacity (biological plumbing) for the biochemical influx (i.e. gestation).


Please, can everybody stop bringning up 'psychological and emotional' pain? I'm talking about pysichal pain. If that would be the case, we all know women are more emotional/complex than men, so they experience just as much emotional stuff, if not much more than men. Besides, I was talking about first physical contact which only hurts for women. Can I make it clearer?



> #3: Haven’t experienced pregnancy and childbirth either, but with modern medicine we ladies have various forms of birth control or a woman can even get her tubes tied. Besides, just because a man cannot become pregnant himself doesn’t mean he cannot be *psychologically and emotionally* affected by impregnating his SO. There are men out there who do become concerned about such things and it psychologically and emotionally weighs on them heavily, but like I stated in #2 society tends to tell men to “suck it up”. If a man gets a vasectomy, he can still be teased and taunted for being "less than a man".


:mellow:


> #4: Men are also raped by men and women alike. They are also mocked and ignored by both men and women alike. Many may not have been raped as adults, but many have been raped as children.


Just please. Don't compare the female rape statistics to men's. Men are physically stronger than women generally, so they are less likely to experience 'rape'.

@Flamingo Ok that explanation you gave makes sense roud:
Quit spamming lil girl.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Oh god.


The idiots are out tonight.


----------



## marbleous (Feb 21, 2014)

LoveLady said:


> *
> 4.* Fear of getting raped if walking alone late at night, or just wanting to solo travel :sad:


Yep! This is one thing my male friends did not know. 

- "Why can't you go to so-and-so's party?" 
- "Because then I'd have to walk myself home through a dark area at night." 
- "What's wrong with that?" 
- "uhhh..........It's unsafe. Especially for women. o.o" 
- "Hm, I didn't know that." 
- *smh*

I have been followed walking by myself in the city at night. Drunk people are especially dangerous. It's very scary and annoying.

Another convo with male classmate:

- "I didn't respond to their roommate request because I didn't want to room with a random guy."
- "Wow, I didn't even think about that. At my school we didn't have co-ed dorms so the thought never occurred to me."
- o.o


----------



## marbleous (Feb 21, 2014)

Guys don't have to deal with period leaking. That's the most embarrassing thing ever. Many times I have leaked, they don't understand what it's like...the paranoia...(Shoot, why did I wear these pants today!?#L#@)...the fear you feel when you sneeze!  Ladies know what I'm talking about. The monthly cramps and pain, "Sorry I just can't finish the hike, I'm...I'm....tired, no sick, no death in the family." The constant bloating and farts in inopportune places, like the library. Why is it always the library! Why?? The chocolate cravings,...no that's a good thing.  Sometimes nice to have an excuse to be dramatic. "I can yell at you! I'm on my period!"

Also, guys don't have to deal with stuffy, uncomfortable bras that soak up your sweat and sometimes cut into your skin. They don't have to worry about getting the right kind of bra so that the strap doesn't show in your t-shirt or strapless dress. They don't have to worry about being embarrassed for hairy legs or armpits. They don't have to wear makeup to formal events. Although they can't wear dresses and don't have much variety in clothes.

They can be stupid and people will laugh. Seriously! You know it's true! They can make mistakes and people will forgive them. They can eat a lot and not have anyone judge them (though that doesn't stop me). They can eat whatever they want and stay skinny, like wth. Impossible. They can be tall and are more naturally strong. They don't have to worry about clogging up the drain. They don't have to worry about skin products. Oh, I could go on...


----------



## theflame (Apr 12, 2014)

I like being a woman. As long as you look good and have a great personality, you're bound to at least attract someone.
Of course I do more than just looking good and having a great personality, but that's the minimum a female does and she's okay.
Whereas if it is a man being those two things aren't enough they have to do a whole lot more.

Sometimes men get away with being douche bags that's because a lot of women let men do whatever they want to them, but a good man fulfills quite a bit of expectations that seem like hard work.

I also look at it this way, I don't have to worry about a boner sticking through my pants and if someone kicks me in the groins it won't hurt as a female I can just walk it off.

Sexist or not with this a woman is expected to be a housewife and is acceptable to be one. If a man is a house husband to society it looks like he's not doing much with himself.


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

That's why you all want to be us.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

Ah, the period pain! I used to not feel that but then I took some pills to control my irregular period and experienced them. Someone mentioned that instead of wasting time we can do something for ourselves... As a woman who work full-time, I have to just deal with it and carry on, it's not like we can take a day off or something. At least a pain killer pill can help thought. And no, no bubble bath during period!  What kind of suggestion is that?? (unless there is some way to block the blood from flowing out??)
Also, not sure if others might experience it but the cramps also messes up with the intestines...

As for the "popping the cherry pain", it is not a myth and it's not due to nervousness. My first attempts of sex were very painful and the moment it got "popped", I didn't have pain anymore. Probably only some experiences this just as only some guys that weren't circumscized might experience discomfort in the first times as someone else mentioned. (for the guy who mentioned going to the doc being uncomfortable, gynecology appointment is also uncomfortable if you have an inconsiderate doctor not being gentle enough when sticking stuffs inside you) 

As for getting pregnant, it is unfair that if both couple wants kids, women has to carry the baby and deal with physical changes. I've been reading some rather scary stuffs as I plan to get pregnant, and can you imagine how some women gets their wall between vagina and anus tore apart during natural births?? Good thing is it's rarer occurence.

Now in a more serious tone, for those who mentioned about male problems, I think that there are worse ones not mentioned. For example, the joking and not taking seriously when it comes to violence targetted to men. Indifference at best.
Another is for example with cops or authorities, they tend to treat men or boys physically harsher than women and girls.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Flamingo said:


> Oh god.
> 
> 
> The idiots are out tonight.


You should probably go back in.


----------



## Purple Skies (Aug 31, 2015)

1. Periods. 

I'm with you on that, and I'm one of those girls who gets really sick on the first day. What's even more annoying is that I'd lay off chocolate for most of the month only to eat a months worth in one day. 

But I think it's a blessing. In most cases, it's a sign you're fertile (I know that there are some barren women who still get periods but I'm talking in general terms).

2. First time. 

I can't comment on this either, but it seems it's painful for some and not so for others. I wouldn't necessarily class this as a ''con''. 

3. Pregnancy and childbirth. 

Another blessing. And having a human grow inside of you to me is a really cool thing. I know you said yourself you're not interested in that but most girls are excited by the prospect of having a child. Even if it does come with excruciating pain. 

4. Rape.

Yeah. I guess this is a valid point. But to be fair, it would equally risky for males. Not saying a man is equally in danger of rape but he could for example get stabbed. Please, please don't say rape is worse. I'm not trying to compare, just saying, it's best to stay in doors during the early hours of the day.


----------



## sink (May 21, 2014)

Wellsy said:


> You should jealous of the fact that I can swing my penis around like a helicopter propeller.


I've always wanted to see that in action ever since that Lonely Island song.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

LoveLady said:


> Pains men will never experience:
> 
> *2.* First physical contact/love. I haven't experienced this yet because of standard/moral reasons roud:, but if it ever happens, everybody knows how much it hurts.


I actually wore a too small condom the first time I had sexual intercourse. It hurt. Touché.


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

LoveLady said:


> Please, can everybody stop bringning up 'psychological and emotional' pain? I'm talking about pysichal pain. If that would be the case, *we all know women are more emotional/complex than men*, so they experience just as much emotional stuff, if not much more than men. Besides, I was talking about first physical contact which only hurts for women. Can I make it clearer?


Really? Can't believe I actually took your original post seriously with this point of view.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

LittleHawk said:


> 2. I lost my virginity, and did it hurt? Nope. I'm going to assume that when it does it's down to girls not being comfortable enough in the situation or relaxed enough. Nothing to rush into or feel scared about...and hey, women have this one little thing that men don't and it's called MULTIPLE ORGASMS. I bet when you experience that you're not thinking about the first time not being perfect...


I like your point about first sex. If it hurts for the girl it's most likely a result from being tense and nervous, which anyone can be the first time, and not properly warming up and getting aroused. Sensitive blood vessels in the labia can break, which is the cause of the myth of the hymen.

I have one correction though; men, too, are capable of multiple orgasms. My record is five times in a row.


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

LandOfTheSnakes said:


> Really? Can't believe I actually took your original post seriously with this point of view.


Really not? It's not my point of view but cold fact. F men are just a minority and you know that. Men are not guided by emotion. Women are. Just because you are more feminine doesn't mean it's natural state for men.

@Blue Soul I feel sorry for you then..but your case is just exception, and also changeable.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

LoveLady said:


> I feel sorry for you then..but your case is just exception, and also changeable.


So is yours - changeable. It is unfortunate that girls get bad first experiences, but evidently this doesn't have to be the case. Perhaps you should wait until you acquire some actual experience on the matter before you make your judgment on it? It's nothing to be afraid of if you do it with someone you love, trust and is comfortable with, I promise.


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

LoveLady said:


> Really not? It's not my point of view but cold fact. F men are just a minority and you know that. Men are not guided by emotion. Women are. Just because you are more feminine doesn't mean it's natural state for men.
> 
> @_Blue Soul_ I feel sorry for you then..but your case is just exception, and also changeable.


Oh so you're talking about feelers versus thinkers. Did you know thinkers are not at all devoid of emotion? And that 40% of men are feelers, which isn't some trivial amount of people. And I'm not sure where you're getting the whole women are more complex thing from... Do you not realize what you're spewing is sexist? Yes, you can say things about a gender as a group. There are plenty of legitimate generalizations to be made. But when you apply those generalizations to individuals because they're part of a certain group, that is where sexism begins.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

> Sensitive blood vessels in the labia can break, which is the cause of the myth of the hymen.


Source?? I've never read this before.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> Source?? I've never read this before.


Go study some basic female anatomy. I can find one if you give me a bit. 

Edit: I'm looking in Netter, F. H., Atlas of Human Anatomy, second edition. Some women can have a anular hymen (nothing), septate hymen (looks like a string), or cribiform hymen (looks like a map with lots of holes in it). It seems what I said only apply to the first kind, the more you know. It doesn't saying anything about rarity of each one though, unfortunately.


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

LandOfTheSnakes said:


> Oh so you're talking about feelers versus thinkers. Did you know thinkers are not at all devoid of emotion? And that 40% of men are feelers, which isn't some trivial amount of people. And I'm not sure where you're getting the whole women are more complex thing from...


I didn't mean they are 'devoid' of emotion. Most men are more logical = simple, most women are more emotional = complex.

I just can't comprehend people who want to claim men and women are similar. The fact that men don't bleed means they are much more different mentally/emotionally too. Periods especially triggers all kinds of emotions.

Where are predominantly masculine men when you need them the most? I need more masculine perspective/help to support my 'point of view'.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Blue Soul said:


> Go study some basic female anatomy. I can find one if you give me a bit.


I have 'studied' 'basic' female anatomy, from the source that I have been female for 25 years lol. I've never heard that.


----------



## Purple Skies (Aug 31, 2015)

LoveLady said:


> I didn't mean they are 'devoid' of emotion. Most men are more logical = simple, most women are more emotional = complex.
> 
> I just can't comprehend people who want to claim men and women are similar. The fact that men don't bleed means they are much more different mentally/emotionally too. Periods especially triggers all kinds of emotions.
> 
> Where are predominantly masculine men when you need them the most? I need more masculine perspective/help to support my 'point of view'.


Both men and women are emotional. It's just that men are better at holding them (emotions) in than women.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Luna Medlock said:


> Both men and women are emotional. It's just that men are better at holding them (emotions) in than women.


Holding them in you mean?


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> I have 'studied' 'basic' female anatomy, from the source that I have been female for 25 years lol. I've never heard that.


Did you use a periscope? ^^

Jokes aside, I was only partly right. I can take being wrong and adjusting my knowledge. At least you can say that not all women experience hymen breaking, because they don't have one. Some do do though.


----------



## Purple Skies (Aug 31, 2015)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> Holding them in you mean?


What do you think I mean?


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Luna Medlock said:


> What do you think I mean?


I don't know


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

Luna Medlock said:


> Both men and women are emotional. It's just that men are better at holding them (emotions) in than women.


Only a robot doesn't have emotions. I'm saying, or nature is showing, that women are driven more by emotion. Even MBTI shows most females are Fs. Why do people deny this? 

@ Children Of The Bad Revolution I believe she meant holding them in yes^^.


----------



## Purple Skies (Aug 31, 2015)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> I don't know


I guess you wouldn't know what I mean if I was to say ''I held in my sneeze''.


----------



## Purple Skies (Aug 31, 2015)

LoveLady said:


> Only a robot doesn't have emotions. I'm saying, or nature is showing, that women are driven more by emotion. Even MBTI shows most females are Fs. Why do people deny this?
> 
> @ Children Of The Bad Revolution I believe she meant holding them in yes^^.


I'm confused, isn't that what I said? 

I think she knew what I meant but she tried to get me to explain it further. 

I'm not denying anything. You was having that ''More women are F, more males are T'' discussion with someone else. I'm just saying, they both experience the same amount of emotions, but men don't show it as much thus making them appear less emotional.


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

Men get emotional. We just don't get emotional in the way females believe we should get emotional. Put on a basketball game in the 4th quarter, with the score tied; and Lebron with possession in the last 10 seconds, and you will see all the emotions you need to see.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

LandOfTheSnakes said:


> Pains Females Will Never Experience:
> 
> 1. Being told you're inadequate, inferior, a pussy, etc. for having feelings/expressing emotion/having mental illness.


If women weren't viewed as inadequate and inferior, then men wouldn't be mocked for displaying behavior that's typically regarded as feminine. 




> 2. Being considered the lesser parent and having far less rights and no benefit of the doubt in terms of child-rearing.


Men become parents without:

pregnancy
morning sickness
stretch marks
weight gain 
hemorrhoids
heartburn/indigestion
varicose veins
back pain
anemia
internal examinations
blood tests
contractions
tearing or surgery
stitches
post natal depression
etc. 
At no time has a man's life been at risk because he's about to become a parent.

The effort a man needs to make to become a parent is have an orgasm.




> 3. Having a lower life expectancy.


Granted. They're more likely to die before their wife. His wife is more likely going to suffer the loss of her husband before she dies alone. 

Hmm, That's a tough choice. 




> I'm not trying to make a comparison here or dismiss female-specific problems. But rather trying to point out that, more often than not, the grass seems much greener than it actually is from the other side.


Skipping the last one because I'll feel like a broken record.

Sometimes the grass really is greener.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

LoveLady said:


> I didn't mean they are 'devoid' of emotion. Most men are more logical = simple, most women are more emotional = complex.
> 
> I just can't comprehend people who want to claim men and women are similar. The fact that men don't bleed means they are much more different mentally/emotionally too. Periods especially triggers all kinds of emotions.
> 
> Where are predominantly masculine men when you need them the most? I need more masculine perspective/help to support my 'point of view'.


The masculine men bleed and sweat and cry from hard work that they do because that's the only way to be masculine. They develop callouses on their hands and are in constant pain, often having back problems at an age that is too young - ruining their sex life completely from then on, resulting in a cranky wife who emotionally abuses him for not being good enough. Masculinity is only ever short-lived. Just as the innocence of feminity is short-lived, feeling useless is enjoyable for a short while then you change and want to be independent. The opposite happens to the masculine where they enjoy feeling useful until it catches up to them and then they want to feel useless. This is typically why affairs have a large age gap, going for the younger ones who still enjoy their role. 

I was smart to listen to advice from my friends dad and stop being so masculine. This doesn't mean to be feminine but rather strike a balance between the two, working hard and being helped at the same time. Everything shouldn't be in my control... My gender doesn't require that. It happens anyway though because women everywhere fail to take initiative and talk to males, instead waiting to be approached because they have this irrational fear that men are going to hurt them. :/ The ones who typically get hurt are the ones who 1) expect to be hurt and 2) emotionally attack men through passive aggressive behavior. Talking to somebody / making the first move is the total opposite of those two points. 

Men and women are only similarly when they embrace both the feminine side (wanting to be helped) and their masculine side (independence) and join them into one. This means not playing the victim (that's feminine one-sided) and not playing the selfish asshole (that's masculine one-sided). Then the only differences are physical like period, muscle building, tone of voice, aesthetics, etc. Which are something you can either complain about or accept as destiny. Having a penis and a vagina work together is magical and requires one of each gender. If you're gay, it's probably a good idea to also embrace masculinity and feminity, and having a partner sharing the same biological problems shouldn't ever result in jealousy of your partners gender. 

But seriously men have a trap they fall in called masculinity that others try to force on them, which entails a complete lack of femininity meaning never look like a victim and always solve your own problems. It's a trap though don't fall for it. If you fall for it you'll work yourself into complete selfishness. Women have a trap too and that's femininity by absence of masculinity meaning never solve your own problems (always need something or somebody) and always blame others for not getting what you want. It's a trap though! Don't fall for it. If you fall for it you'll blame your husband until he gets depressed and stops trying so damn hard.


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

LoveLady said:


> Please, can everybody stop bringning up 'psychological and emotional' pain? I'm talking about pysichal pain. If that would be the case, we all know women are more emotional/complex than men, so they experience just as much emotional stuff, if not much more than men. Besides, I was talking about first physical contact which only hurts for women. Can I make it clearer?


Actually, according to this mathematician, men's hormone cycles are way more crazy and complicated than women's:






So can we put to bed this myth about who is more emotional and complex.


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

Stelliferous said:


> The masculine men bleed and sweat and cry from hard work that they do because that's the only way to be masculine. They develop callouses on their hands and are in constant pain, often having back problems at an age that is too young - ruining their sex life completely from then on, resulting in a cranky wife who emotionally abuses him for not being good enough. Masculinity is only ever short-lived. Just as the innocence of feminity is short-lived, feeling useless is enjoyable for a short while then you change and want to be independent. The opposite happens to the masculine where they enjoy feeling useful until it catches up to them and then they want to feel useless. This is typically why affairs have a large age gap, going for the younger ones who still enjoy their role.
> 
> I was smart to listen to advice from my friends dad and stop being so masculine. This doesn't mean to be feminine but rather strike a balance between the two, working hard and being helped at the same time. Everything shouldn't be in my control... My gender doesn't require that. It happens anyway though because women everywhere fail to take initiative and talk to males, instead waiting to be approached because they have this irrational fear that men are going to hurt them. :/ The ones who typically get hurt are the ones who 1) expect to be hurt and 2) emotionally attack men through passive aggressive behavior. Talking to somebody / making the first move is the total opposite of those two points.
> 
> ...


I admire men who are men and women who are women haha..but today things are so blurred..I think it's really unfair to women especially, please see this point: women are expected to be some superhuman, both be a sweet, emotional, supportive, feminine, beatiful woman who takes care of herself and her home, yet be career oriented, logical, no nonsense, and be successful out there. This kind of bs pressure is the root of breast cancer imo http://sd.keepcalm-o-matic.co.uk/i/...lady-think-like-a-man-work-like-a-boss-19.png

Men are not expected to give birth yet be a career man.

I agree we have both feminine and masculine traits in us, but women have more feminine, and men have more masculine energy, being completely androgynous is very rare and am not sure it's even possible. Androgouns women can't be typical mommy women, so if the earth becomes androgynous I don't know how long humans will continue... So balancing our fem and masc energy won't change our biology (suddenly men too giving birth hahahha I know I sound crazy but that's how it would look like in practice)...it's just better to find ones core energy and stop relating 100% to both..


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

@Neverontime /thread


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Blue Soul said:


> I like your point about first sex. If it hurts for the girl it's most likely a result from being tense and nervous, which anyone can be the first time, and not properly warming up and getting aroused. Sensitive blood vessels in the labia can break, which is the cause of the myth of the hymen.
> 
> I have one correction though; men, too, are capable of multiple orgasms. My record is five times in a row.


Did you hurt yourself? 5 times in a row.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

"I have contradictory expectations from society"
That's because society isn't a living being and is made up of different people.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

LoveLady said:


> I admire men who are men and women who are women haha..but today things are so blurred..I think it's really unfair to women especially, please see this point: women are expected to be some superhuman, both be a sweet, emotional, supportive, feminine, beatiful woman who takes care of herself and her home, yet be career oriented, logical, no nonsense, and be successful out there. This kind of bs pressure is the root of breast cancer imo http://sd.keepcalm-o-matic.co.uk/i/...lady-think-like-a-man-work-like-a-boss-19.png
> 
> Men are not expected to give birth yet be a career man.
> 
> I agree we have both feminine and masculine traits in us, but women have more feminine, and men have more masculine energy, being completely androgynous is very rare and am not sure it's even possible. Androgouns women can't be typical mommy women, so if the earth becomes androgynous I don't know how long humans will continue... So balancing our fem and masc energy won't change our biology (suddenly men too giving birth hahahha I know I sound crazy but that's how it would look like in practice)...it's just better to find ones core energy and stop relating 100% to both..


I agree there should be room for everybody, but where women feel forced to be both roles, men feel forced to be only one. It's not necessarily harder on anybody. We should be encouraged to be who we want to be, whether that's feminine, masculine, or both. Personally I've worn myself out of masculine energy so I can't even do that role. So no it's not easier for me because I can't only commit to career, I don't have it in me. There are a lot of unhappy men out there because they want to be more feminine and can't. Suicide rate for men is very high. The problem is there are many people of both genders trying to be somebody they are not. I personally don't expect every woman to be both career and family driven. But I damn sure expect there to be more women than there are now who do what they want to do and tackle both, or even just career. Because as it stands, men make up too much of the working force due to an expectancy of career focus. It's not because women don't have the right to be there, it's because the number of women who want to be there is vastly outnumbered by the men who are expected to be there. 

Problem = lack of diversity from both genders. The majority of men and the majority of women want to be both masculine and feminine. But the numbers aren't showing it and that's because of a lot of people doing things they don't want to do.


----------



## EccentricSiren (Sep 3, 2013)

Yes, there are some disadvantages to being female, just like there are probably disadvantages to being male, but there are also ways to minimize disadvantages. If your period hurts so much that you feel like you're missing out on a week of your life every time you have it, it's possible you have some sort of medical condition. I find my period annoying, but I'm still able to do most of the things I can do when I'm not having it. If it hurts enough to prevent you from going about your day to day business, ask your doctor about it.
As for first time sex hurting, I've only had sex once and it was with another woman, so I can't comment from personal experience. But based on what different friends of mine have said about their experiences, it seems like it's not extremely painful for everyone, and the more you do it, the more enjoyable and less painful it generally becomes. I've heard that women are more likely to have multiple orgasms, and because of the number of nerve endings in the genital area, are actually capable of quite intense pleasure during sex. A friend of mine told me she had described what her experience of orgasm was like to her husband and he was jealous of her ability to experience that.
As for feeling the same way sometimes: yes and no. I do sometimes feel like some people value me less because I'm a woman. I especially felt it when I was living in Latin America. I pretty much did everything I'd done in the US and usually got what I wanted in the end, but I sometimes felt like I had to work harder to be taken seriously because I happened to be female. There was just this constant vibe of male supremacy, double standards, and the idea that women were just there for men's entertainment. That was a big factor in deciding I wanted to move back to the US.
I generally feel, though, that I'm judged according to my qualifications and my personality rather than my gender. I guess that could be because a situation doesn't go how I would like it to, I tend to think it has to do with other factors rather than my gender (such as, "I didn't get that job because I come across as too INFP-ish and they probably wanted an ISTJ," or "That radio station didn't accept my music because it was the wrong genre" rather than "I bet they never play female artists" or "People listen to him because he has a commanding, no-nonsense presence" rather than "People listen to him because he's a man.").


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

> I agree there should be room for everybody, but where women feel forced to be both roles, men feel forced to be only one. It's not necessarily harder on anybody.


Exactly. 

To expect men to be masculine, which is their dominant nature, only pressures the minority of men who are more feminine. 

If women too were expected to be more feminine, it would only pressure the minority of masculine women, but most women are pressured to be a mix of two natures, one nature which does not come naturally to them. 

If you expect more women tackling both inside and outside world, I should except more pregnant men :laughin:


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

LoveLady said:


> I admire men who are men and women who are women haha..but today things are so blurred..I think it's really unfair to women especially, please see this point: women are expected to be some superhuman, both be a sweet, emotional, supportive, feminine, beatiful woman who takes care of herself and her home, yet be career oriented, logical, no nonsense, and be successful out there. This kind of bs pressure is the root of breast cancer imo http://sd.keepcalm-o-matic.co.uk/i/...lady-think-like-a-man-work-like-a-boss-19.png
> 
> Men are not expected to give birth yet be a career man.
> 
> I agree we have both feminine and masculine traits in us, but women have more feminine, and men have more masculine energy, being completely androgynous is very rare and am not sure it's even possible. Androgouns women can't be typical mommy women, so if the earth becomes androgynous I don't know how long humans will continue... So balancing our fem and masc energy won't change our biology (suddenly men too giving birth hahahha I know I sound crazy but that's how it would look like in practice)...it's just better to find ones core energy and stop relating 100% to both..


So is a good father just a feminine man? What is a good father? What is a good mother? Why is it unfair that men aren't expected to give birth considering the fact that it's biologically impossible? What are feminine traits? What are masculine traits? What makes a trait masculine or feminine? Or is it just prescribed by social norms? What is a core energy? Why do we have to find self-awareness through assigning a gender percentage to ourselves? Why can't it be okay for people to accept who they are as a human and not try to be something else that they aren't?


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

marbleous said:


> Lol, I was complaining for comedic effect, to jest at the daily (or monthly) struggles of a woman, but it is true that women place many of these rules on each other and themselves. I wish we could be easier on ourselves! In fact, you are being critical of me right now for making a joke!
> 
> Where is your proof that we aren't doing these things, like getting buff, or taking birth control? Is your assumption that we aren't, founded?


I was actually walking this evening and reflected on this topic and started laughing at myself because I realized the paradoxical irony and therefore hypocrisy of my criticism. 

That being admitted, I'm still right.

I think if women were taking more control of their lives and giving practical advice to their daughters, peers and friends on how to do this then would there really be so much discussion about how awful and unfair being a women is? No, because we would have dealt with it as a gender. 

Asking me if women do or don't do this is a bit bizarre--- go to any store and look at the rows and rows of clothes, makeup, accessories and baby shit they sell to women. Obvs women are gobbling it up like candy. Asking me to "prove" this is a bit laughable.


----------



## marbleous (Feb 21, 2014)

sweetraglansweater said:


> I was actually walking this evening and reflected on this topic and started laughing at myself because I realized the paradoxical irony and therefore hypocrisy of my criticism.
> 
> That being admitted, I'm still right.
> 
> ...


I totally understand your point and am in agreement. It was just a joke though, not an indication of a struggling woman who believes man has pit all of her woes against her, nor a plea for help because the conditions of our birth are absolutely unbearable, take me now. XD 

Now, it is unfounded to use me or other women on this thread as an example of women complaining and not taking action because you have no way to know if we are taking action! By personally replying to my complaining, you are implying that I am an example of a woman that is complaining and not taking action, and I will defend myself by saying whole-heartedly that I am happy with my action-taking skillz, they are elite.


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

sweetraglansweater said:


> 1) Loneliness & Isolation: unlike women, men are expected to fend for themselves and are not catered to. A woman once did a study in which she dressed like a man in a very convincing man-disguise. She thought she would be induced into some secret "boys club culture" which she had longed for but she found the reverse to be opposite: being a man was a severely isolating experience where nobody talked about their emotions much less trivial information or engaged in lighthearted conversations. After a month of the experiment she said she had never felt so alone and isolated in her life. My experience was similar: men don't talk, they don't communicate or support each other. They ignore each other and even close male friends rarely communicate to the same degree that casual female acquaintances do. As a man you are expected to open your own doors, to carry your own stuff, to take care of your own feelings and not express them. Your "hellos" are ignored by women and men alike. Being a man is isolating and even depressing.


Quoted for the sad, sad truth. It's refreshing to find someone who really gets it...


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

aef8234 said:


> You should probably go back in.


As a male, you sit around and listen to the sexist nonsense the asker spew's out in this post and say ''I'' should return back in? 


Heh - you _*support*_ this male rape apologist, as a male - quite sad. Indeed.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Sounds like nonsense - most people don't give two fucks about anyone. Even in a 'crowd' of people, you're talking to no one but yourself. Which would explain the high amount of anti-depressants being administrated to both men and women in American societies. 

The ''*all women have it easier via social interaction*'' - is nothing but nonsense. As if women do not suffer from social anxieties; and other difficulties. Just because one is more verbally extensive doesn't mean anyone is _listening_. Finding someone to *empathize *with you is truly rare - even among a group of friends.

I believe that's why '_therapists_' and behavior cognitive assistance was established.

No one has the back of a lazy, pig of a female that sits around picking her ass all day - no one will hand the average strange woman anything; I find it funny. 

The day I get a ''free car'' or a ''free home'' for simply being a woman will be a good day. Lazy people, male and female don't make it. 

The only thing I hear is the ''being a male'' or ''being a female'' sob fests; nothing is handed to anyone. Female or male, march out the house and be a lazy slob that never helps yourself - makes effort to communicate - and sits in your room all day - rejects therapy, cognitive guidance and assistance, then complains about ''being a male/female'' sucks; deserves no sympathy. 

The whole ''who has it worse'' arguments bore me. Correction - being _*you*_ sucks.

'People ignore me when I say hello' - oh please. Go to any social event, and say ''Hello!'' to someone; try sounding enthusiastic and not like a depressed misanthropic sob-fest someone might give you a worthwhile response.


*
1. Being told you're inadequate, inferior, a pussy, etc. for having feelings/expressing emotion/having mental illness.*

Sounds like nonsense - no one wants a grown woman crying and being emotional on the job; especially in a professional setting. They'll send her whiny ass home. 

(Emotional) women are only seen in INFORMAL environments; in fact - its rare to see a woman crying in daily life or expressing any emotion other than a fake ass smile. As a woman, I find ''crying'' in public to be embarrassing and childish. 

Growing up; I was called a 'man' or a 'lesbian' - by men - for dressing tomboyish, and such and felt inferior to other women, by other women, for having so-called 'manly' behaviors. To say women do not experience similarities - to which it a/effects them as well is nonsense.

That is, this whole board is garbage.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Flamingo said:


> As a male, you sit around and listen to the sexist nonsense the asker spew's out in this post and say ''I'' should return back in?
> 
> 
> Heh - you _*support*_ this male rape apologist, as a male - quite sad. Indeed.











Keep trying you cis-gendered oppresive singular-gendered monster of a freak.
We reptiles have taken over your freedums anyways.

Nobody takes you seriously because it's obvious, by the way. Try again.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Agni of the Wands said:


> Males, that is. Females, rape away.


yeah that is totally what everyone is saying


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> yeah that is totally what everyone is saying


That's what 15 years for a male and a wrist slap for females says.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Agni of the Wands said:


> That's what 15 years for a male and a wrist slap for females says.


then that law system is f-ed up. to be honest, in my country nobody seems to go to prison for raping anyone so it's equally as messed up.

nobody is saying what you're saying though


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> then that law system is f-ed up. to be honest, in my country nobody seems to go to prison for raping anyone so it's equally as messed up.
> 
> nobody is saying what you're saying though


Well in your country, women probably actually have real problems.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Agni of the Wands said:


> Well in your country, women probably actually have real problems.


what does that mean?


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Laze said:


> What do you make of this?
> 
> Source: Guess What? Men Are Emotionally More Fragile Than Women (some shit blog, written by a female with a psychology doctorate before someone claims gender bias)





Euclid said:


> I'm actually in favour of women having support networks, precisely because they are more fragile. Nature has made women beautiful and enchanting for a reason, that the entire society would cater to her needs. Of course there are strong women too, deviating from the norm, and if they want to walk the way of a man, I'd say let them, but I would suggest a better role model for them like Camille Paglia than the wimpy whiny CIA infiltrated branch of feminism funded by elite bankers to destabilize society.


First, I'd say you two have rather differing viewpoints. 

Second, if Lazew's link is accurate...so much the better. If not...then I'm still a bit disgusted with myself for my inherent weakness (I won't say anything on my sex's behalf overall).

Regarding Euclid's point....it took me a minute and a paragraph to consider the possibility this is a non-serious response to my own rambling. If so, good on you, you got me. Thanks for that. If not, then...disgusting. Not you, women. Disgusting that my sex is so pitiful, so weak, so inferior, that we can't handle ourselves by ourselves...now what to do about it? 

Though at the same time, one can't deny how much obviously stronger men seemingly are mentally....someone here mentioned that even if the sexes feel the same amount of emotions, men will control themselves better. Better resistance to pain, to trauma, to everyday stressors...

Oh, and the lower rates of mental illness among men, particularly things like mood disorders. Surely that implies something? 

If we just say the old thought was right and women are indeed demonstrably inferior, where will the thread go? Besides Spam World?


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

Women are blessed to be the vessel by which all human life is sprung. Any man in replaceable by any other, but women are more valuable. It's a reason women and children are first when the boat starts sinking. A man works for his status..his money, power, respect. No man helps an able man. By virtue of being a woman you command food, you command shelter. A 22 year old female if sexually viable is offered the world..a 22 year old sexually viable male is at the bar drinking away his sorrows. At 22 all women want to do is dance because life is awesome. At 22 all a man wants to do is...burn it all down.

I'm jealous of women. If I ask a man to help me, using my big doleful eyes, and my little girl voice..I might get smacked in the mouth. A woman does the same and foolish man just gives them what they want.

Imagine being a daughter. I saw my father come home dead tired once, but he forgot to bring back bananas that my little sister loved. She cried and cried..until he went and got her the damn bananas. You know what I would have gotten if I pulled that? A butt whooping.


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

@xisnotx


> a 22 year old sexually viable male is at the bar drinking away his sorrows. At 22 *all women* want to do is dance because life is awesome. At 22 all a man wants to do is...burn it all down.


Eh, sorry but that is something that can't even be generalized universally. Perhaps the western 22 year old's though. 
You don't know about the responsibilities/challenges most eastern women face. Lol enguin: dance because life is awesome..trying to comprehend that.

But all _my_ 4 points are something _almost_ (except pregancy+rape) ALL women experience, but they also experience all the emotional/mental stuff like men. 

@ScientiaOmnisEst Actually, women are said to be stronger emotionally/mentally (can tolerate more pain than men in general. also, don't mistake vulnerability with weakness, weakness is not daring to express men holding in emotions doesn't make them strong), but men are stronger physically (yet so are women in a sense since they tolerate childbirth). Women can handle several stuff at the same time, while men only focus on one first. 



> and the lower rates of mental illness among men


 Suicide rate is much higher among men. 

Your point is disgusting, sorry, but the way you describe women. Just because I said I envy men doesn't mean women are 'inferior'. I envy because it seems men have it easier. But then again I know about men's challenges too..at the end of the day there are levels of strenght among the same gender.


----------



## Ziwosa (Sep 25, 2010)

LoveLady said:


> @xisnotx
> 
> Eh, sorry but that is something that can't even be generalized universally. Perhaps the western 22 year old's though.
> You don't know about the responsibilities/challenges most eastern women face. Lol enguin: dance because life is awesome..trying to comprehend that.


I think his key point is that women by default are valuable to society because of their biology.
Not the case with men, men face enormous pressure to make themselves appear valuable. Which I think is the the leading cause for why the suicide rate for men is 4(!!!) times as high than females. What better objective statistic is there to demonstrate who have it worse on average?

So while you might envy men, I think that's only the case because you're over looking some other things that come with it. Sure you won't need to be as afraid to be raped anymore, and you're looks won't be focused on as much ...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gender_differences_in_suicide

How many female homeless people do you see on the street? Personally still have to spot the first, while I've seen countless male homeless people on the street. So please, don't envy men.


----------



## Ziwosa (Sep 25, 2010)

sweetraglansweater said:


> I'm grateful that I was raped because it turned me into a strong, independent, capable human being, aka, a warrior who is capable of killing anyone who crosses her that way again. And you know what, I like my warrior self way better than the waif who walked around like an ignorant lamb. So thank you, former rapists, for giving me something I didn't know existed: self-awareness and autonomy.


!!!! rape encouragement?!! Burn the heretic! 

^modern media

Though

Seems like raping women turns them in to men!

But no

On a more serious note, having tough shit happen to you toughens you up. Which ironically makes you more manly as that's stereo typically what they are taught to do by default by society. Toughen/man up.

Which can be a good thing, or a bad thing.
What doesn't kill you, makes you stronger. Is true, but that ignores the mental aspect.
Plenty of people lack the mental strength to mentally survive certain things.

Those who do however ... nom! Send them to my place.


----------



## Dabbling (Nov 2, 2013)

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> First, I'd say you two have rather differing viewpoints.
> 
> Second, if Lazew's link is accurate...so much the better. If not...then I'm still a bit disgusted with myself for my inherent weakness (I won't say anything on my sex's behalf overall).
> 
> ...


Maybe society will become much more like the matriarchal bonobo monkey society...? :happy:


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

We live in a society that believes that being emotional is a female thing, and thus men who are emotional must be feminine. Men who are brave enuf to openly express their emotions are viewed as "sissies" - a little back story: As a young child I use to cry a lot, and both grandparents on one side of the family saw this and regularly mockingly told me that I was a girl. I learnt how to suppress my emotions and to never cry even if there was a really good reason to cry, and I became stoic. The emotions never left me, but I really learnt how to hide them from others.

I'm jealous of women that no one picks on them for crying or being emotional, and no one tries to force them to change if they are naturally very emotional.

Having affection for children and wanting to parent children is also considered specifically female, and again men who are like this are considered "maternal"...the word "paternal" may as well not exist, as people only see it as feeling like going to work (rather than staying with the kids ironically) so you can earn money for the family. Men who are open about being affectionate towards kids (even their own kids) are guaranteed suspicion. Men who just talk with kids who are not their own are automatically thought of as pedophiles without exception. Can you imagine just how insulting and degrading that is?

I'm jealous of women that they can play with and communicate with their own kids in the park and in public and no one will ever think they are a pedophile.


----------



## Alles_Paletti (May 15, 2013)

I think one problem with comparing genders is that it often focuses on a few advantages and disadvantages only and then concludes, and therefore gender X is better than gender Y. In this case, (part of) the physical aspect. 

It doesn't work because you'd have to consider the complete picture - and then it still doesn't work because some things are more important to some people than others and I believe it's impossible to make it truly objective. As far as I've seen it always degenerates into a mud throwing fiesta of "oh yeah, but you don't have this problem!" and "oh really, but *you* don't have this problem". Even if you'd be able to make some sort of complete and objective way of comparing genders, it'd still generate an average that wouldn't work for individuals. 

Both genders have advantages and disadvantages and what you consider "better" is highly dependent on personal preference and experience.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

You want to experience childbirth? I volunteer to impregnate you.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Dabbling said:


> Maybe society will become much more like the matriarchal bonobo monkey society...? :happy:


I'm sane today and would love to hear an explanation of this. 



LoveLady said:


> @_xisnotx_
> 
> 
> Eh, sorry but that is something that can't even be generalized universally. Perhaps the western 22 year old's though.
> ...


This is what happens when I plunk down everything my brain spits out onto the internet...

I actually agree the point is disgusting - the idea, even, of inherent inferiority. I guess, what'a a person supposed to do with that kind of "knowledge"? It's frightening, from an almost existential perspective. 

But the whole backing of that post, I guess, was a definition of "strength" than amounts to "the ability to go through life completely alone. Confide in no one, express no feelings (not even in private). Never be traumatized, never suffer more than a few minutes at a time. Anyone who deviates from this is weak, and therefore inferior unless they "fix" themselves." 

Now if we take that definition, and divide up who fits it by who doesn't, most of the people who are strong in this manner will be male. You will get a few strong, honorable women like @sweetraglansweater (who's point is one I have contemplated on a personal level many, many, _many_ times - what if one, regardless of sex, needs to suffer horribly in order to be competent, independent, strong-minded, and worthy?), but they will be outnumbered by the women who are traumatized by abuse or assault, who need other people in their lives, who experience highs and lows of emotion rather than being rational and neutral.

And yet, for all this, I'm still bothered by the repeated idea here, that women are, by default, happy while men are not. Like @xisnotx's post. Kind of like posts I've seen elsewhere that like to imply that every woman has a hundred potential suitors lined up, so she'll never be lacking for intimacy. Yeah....that isn't true. Nor is the idea that women in general can get whatever they want by being attractive. Y'all do know that average women exist, and far outnumber the amazingly hot ones, right?


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

FYI losing your virginity doesn't necessarily hurt. A properly aroused virgin female can take a good fucking with no pain at all.


----------



## Euclid (Mar 20, 2014)

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> Regarding Euclid's point....it took me a minute and a paragraph to consider the possibility this is a non-serious response to my own rambling. If so, good on you, you got me. Thanks for that. If not, then...disgusting. Not you, women. Disgusting that my sex is so pitiful, so weak, so inferior, that we can't handle ourselves by ourselves...now what to do about it?
> 
> Though at the same time, one can't deny how much obviously stronger men seemingly are mentally....someone here mentioned that even if the sexes feel the same amount of emotions, men will control themselves better. Better resistance to pain, to trauma, to everyday stressors...
> 
> Oh, and the lower rates of mental illness among men, particularly things like mood disorders. Surely that implies something?


It was serious. Women are not disgusting, rather the opposite, and not inferior, they just have different strengths, strengths which are being devalued nowdays by social engineering. 

@LoveLady Overall men have higher pain tolerance than women; it's only during pregnancy that women's pain tolerance is increased by natural painkillers known as endorphins.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Euclid said:


> It was serious. Women are not disgusting, rather the opposite, and not inferior, they just have different strengths, strengths which are being devalued nowdays by social engineering.
> 
> @_LoveLady_ Overall men have higher pain tolerance than women; it's only during pregnancy that women's pain tolerance is increased by natural painkillers known as endorphins.


Oh. 

I disagree then. I fail to see how being _inherently_ unable to handle and take care of oneself can make one anything other than inferior and pathetic. How being intrinsically weak can somehow be acceptable in a non-condescending way.


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> Oh.
> 
> I disagree then. I fail to see how being _inherently_ unable to handle and take care of oneself can make one anything other than inferior and pathetic. How being intrinsically weak can somehow be acceptable in a non-condescending way.


Good luck with your personal opinions. Just sad that you are too brainwashed.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

LoveLady said:


> Good luck with your personal opinions. Just sad that you are too brainwashed.


Good luck with being sneered at and condescended for being so weak and pitiful and knowing (or not?) that almost half the population is superior to you. 

Or perhaps you're the sort who doesn't care about that kind of stuff and doesn't need to? If so...you're extremely lucky.


Additonally, I wonder: what do you make of Euclid's comments, seeing as they were serious?


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

LoveLady said:


> Good luck with your personal opinions. Just sad that you are too brainwashed.


No need for the cheap shots. You don't appear to be in a STEM field, and I'm venturing to guess you don't value independence as much as some posters, and will not be properly exposed to the challenges that exist for women pursuing both.


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

Metasentient said:


> No need for the cheap shots. You don't appear to be in a STEM field, and I'm venturing to guess you don't value independence as much as some posters, and will not be properly exposed to the challenges that exist for women pursuing both.


Have you guys even read this thread? Do I have to repeat it all over again.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

LoveLady said:


> Have you guys even read this thread? Do I have to repeat it all over again.


Yes, and that has nothing to do with what I said. Everybody seemingly ignored my post about women feeling the need to act like men to succeed in male-dominated fields as well.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

Ziwosa said:


> Though
> 
> Seems like raping women turns them in to men!


what? where do you get that notion from? Ironically I envied men long BEFORE being raped. Afterwards it wasn't an issue of gender identity- I quickly saw that the existential crisis became about my humanity and the nature of humanity around me. In one of those instances I nearly died and had an NDE/OBE which made me realize that my Self extended far beyond male/female or even human. I've gone through phases but currently I'm in an occupation that's SUPER girly. I'm about as girly as you can get (24/7 wearing head scarfs, skirts/dresses, floral prints oh and btw, did I mention I make my living as a knitter/handweaver/seamstress)....so um yeah. Where are you getting this "post-rape manly" idea from?


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I love being a woman. I never get this when people say this.

Cherry being popped does not hurt that bad.

Having a baby assuming everything goes ok-The pain is overshadowed by your new babies presence. 

Being sexually assaulted is not a good thing to have happen but can happen to males and females.

*I am jealous they can pee on a roadside without having to squat. Thats it *


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> Good luck with being sneered at and condescended for being so weak and pitiful and knowing (or not?) that almost half the population is superior to you.


Bah speak for yourself. 

WTH are your talking about. Seriously I do not feel inferior to men. I never have. Even when I was married to my traditionalist then husband the source of most our fights was because I never felt inferior to him and it pissed him off. Your basically just saying you should subscribe to some silly ideology and social construct how about you just be yourself. You dont need to be a ball buster or a fragile inferior woman.


----------



## Ziwosa (Sep 25, 2010)

sweetraglansweater said:


> so um yeah. Where are you getting this "post-rape manly" idea from?


(attempted) humor.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

Ziwosa said:


> (attempted) humor.


lolo. that's actually super cute *hugs the little hedgehog* YOU'RE SWOOOO CWUDDDWWLLLYYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

Emerald Legend said:


> You want to experience childbirth? I volunteer to impregnate you.


Don't ever try to be funny again  I would never allow you to say something so shitty to me irl just through my body language, too bad you're behind computer.

And always write something that has something to do with the thread's topic, otherwise you're just spamming. 
Go to the spam forum.


----------



## Ziwosa (Sep 25, 2010)

sweetraglansweater said:


> lolo. that's actually super cute *hugs the little hedgehog* YOU'RE SWOOOO CWUDDDWWLLLYYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Cinnamon83 said:


> I love being a woman. I never get this when people say this.
> 
> Cherry being popped does not hurt that bad.
> 
> ...


periods? childbirth? menopause?


----------



## Ziwosa (Sep 25, 2010)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> periods? childbirth? menopause?


Well hey, I wish I had the option to experience what it is like to bare a child.
But I never will.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

Ziwosa said:


> Well hey, I wish I had the option to experience what it is like to bare a child.
> But I never will.


I'd prefer to experience having my baby grow in one of those futuristic hi-tech baby growing stuffs. XD Just imagining the possible body changes and pain I might have to go through in the future scares me a lot. A few things can be hormonal/emotional roller-coaster (had a glimpse of what it's like when took a wrong brand of pills), nausea, stretch marks, more limited and careful diet for months (no sushi or half cooked stakes!), physically more troublesome, risk of birth difficulties, wall between vagina and anus being tore apart (takes months to recover that), or a c-section scar, and so on. (I guess that I should check for happier testimonials to feel less scared lol)


----------



## Ziwosa (Sep 25, 2010)

AriesLilith said:


> I'd prefer to experience having my baby grow in one of those futuristic hi-tech baby growing stuffs. XD Just imagining the possible body changes and pain I might have to go through in the future scares me a lot. A few things can be hormonal/emotional roller-coaster (had a glimpse of what it's like when took a wrong brand of pills), nausea, stretch marks, more limited and careful diet for months (no sushi or half cooked stakes!), physically more troublesome, risk of birth difficulties, wall between vagina and anus being tore apart (takes months to recover that), or a c-section scar, and so on. (I guess that I should check for happier testimonials to feel less scared lol)


Well how much closer to your kid can you get if you literally have it grow from zero *inside *of you?
That's what I'd be aiming for.


----------



## deviantcode (Mar 3, 2015)

People always hate me for saying this, but i'll start with the OP is right in a way. Yes men have hardships too, but at a base level it seems women start off at a disadvantage. However, I think the huge push for complete equality has actually made it harder for women. Not easier. Yes rights should be equal, but men and women are not equal, we are different with different strengths. I believe women are NOT being empowered in modern society, contrary to popular belief. So that added to the physical things like child birth and the monthly issue, it seems men have it easier, however these days men can hardly be men as well, and I am finding more and more men to be either a bit effeminate, or not able to properly take care of their partner. Since it is expected they are equal.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

Ziwosa said:


> Well how much closer to your kid can you get if you literally have it grow from zero *inside *of you?
> That's what I'd be aiming for.


Yeah, although it's often not easy to pay the price for it. Also, it's used to say that "a woman that gives birth puts one foot on the after world". When medicine and technology was not as evolved, back then getting pregnant meant risking one's life as complications could kill women. Even now in the 3rd world countries where medicine and technology is less available/advanced, getting pregnant carries risk of death.

Thought I wonder if going through pain and risk can also contribute to feeling closer to your baby?


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

LoveLady said:


> Don't ever try to be funny again  I would never allow you to say something so shitty to me irl just through my body language, too bad you're behind computer.
> 
> And always write something that has something to do with the thread's topic, otherwise you're just spamming.
> Go to the spam forum.



Here's something that's in line with the thread topic

You want men to sympathize how biology and society fuked you over? Do you want brownie points in brownies since world is juh not faiaah for ooh doh women? What's the meaning of being jealous of men other than wanting what they have which stems from deep rooted insecurity about them being better?..oh please, you don't fool any one of us with "just saying..women go through so much more" bullchit dialogue.


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

Emerald Legend said:


> Here's something that's in line with the thread topic
> 
> You want men to sympathize how biology and society fuked you over? Do you want brownie points in brownies since world is juh not faiaah for ooh doh women? What's the meaning of being jealous of men other than wanting what they have which stems from deep rooted insecurity about them being better?..oh please, you don't fool any one of us with "just saying..women go through so much more" bullchit dialogue.


Good. At least you're on the right track now roud: No it was just a rant..no fishing for sympathy lol..it was even only directed at women..just read the first post. Actually I was on the time on the month lol so that's why I was so angry, but just because I 'envy' that men don't go through the same doesnt mean they are 'better' <--- can people just stop with that BS, men and women couldnt exist without each so 'who's better' shouldnt even be a question. :dry: 

But if _you_ interpreted it that way, then me saying men have it easier wouldn't mean they are better, since women have it harder, and so are stronger, which translates into better. I cannot understand for anyone..so much misunderstanding. 

I'm getting tired/bored with this thread..


----------



## Ziwosa (Sep 25, 2010)

AriesLilith said:


> Yeah, although it's often not easy to pay the price for it. Also, it's used to say that "a woman that gives birth puts one foot on the after world". When medicine and technology was not as evolved, back then getting pregnant meant risking one's life as complications could kill women. Even now in the 3rd world countries where medicine and technology is less available/advanced, getting pregnant carries risk of death.
> 
> Thought I wonder if going through pain and risk can also contribute to feeling closer to your baby?


It's about the fact women have a choice in ever doing so. Men just can't.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

Ziwosa said:


> It's about the fact women have a choice in ever doing so. Men just can't.


Well women also just can't opt out of pregnancy and giving birth if the couple wants children.

Also, it's not always as linear as "just a choice". Aside of the more modern society, in the past as well as in other more traditional cultures/societies, women's worth is resumed to their ability of giving birth and being a good wife and housekeeper. They were/are expected to give birth, just as men were expected to fulfill the traditional gender roles of providing for the family.

I want to have a kid or two with my husband in the future, and while he can't opt for carrying the babies, I can't opt out of carrying them and giving birth. That's biology, some are going to enjoy and be happy with the available options, some are not, but both our choices will be limited, perhaps 'till more scientific advancement.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

deviantcode said:


> People always hate me for saying this, but i'll start with the OP is right in a way. Yes men have hardships too, but at a base level it seems women start off at a disadvantage. However, I think the huge push for complete equality has actually made it harder for women. Not easier. Yes rights should be equal, but men and women are not equal, we are different with different strengths. I believe women are NOT being empowered in modern society, contrary to popular belief. So that added to the physical things like child birth and the monthly issue, it seems men have it easier, however these days men can hardly be men as well, and I am finding more and more men to be either a bit effeminate, or not able to properly take care of their partner. Since it is expected they are equal.











The second people can get away with this is the second I take sides.
Guess which one I'm on?


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

LandOfTheSnakes said:


> Pains Females Will Never Experience:
> 
> 1. Being told you're inadequate, inferior, a pussy, etc. for having feelings/expressing emotion/having mental illness.
> 
> ...


Actually women have been told they are inherently inadequate/inferior for being more emotional, less rational, hysterical etc...so lol. One of the main reasons American people give for not wanting a female president is they think she might be unstable or hormonal. So what you are actually being criticized for is being like a woman. 

Women also once had a lower life expectancy because of deaths in childbirth, especially through hundreds of years of repression where women were told to wear corsets, not exercise and give birth lying down instead of squatting or other more active birthing positions. So once again you lose this point. 

Oh also until about the mid 20th century, men were actually usually granted custody, not women, in the middle and upper classes. 

The only point I can give you is number 4, and often menninists exaggerate that point to be contrary, instead of conceding sexual assault on males usually happens to underage boys and to men from other men, though every once and a while it's a woman, the rates are not comparible.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Thalassa said:


> Actually women have been told they are inherently inadequate/inferior for being more emotional, less rational, hysterical etc...so lol. One of the main reasons American people give for not wanting a female president is they think she might be unstable or hormonal. So what you are actually being criticized for is being like a woman.


 misquote, women didn't have some rights at the beginning because it was "men's work," aka dirty shirty for dirty people.



> Women also once had a lower life expectancy because of deaths in childbirth, especially through hundreds of years of repression where women were told to wear corsets, not exercise and give birth lying down instead of squatting or other more active birthing positions. So once again you lose this point.


 might be right, iunno, the uterus isn't in the stomach, but ech.



> Oh also until about the mid 20th century, men were actually usually granted custody, not women, in the middle and upper classes.


 Wellduh, they were considered property. "OMGDASBAD". Ever heard of healthy like a horse? It came from then, they were also property. Get the analogypoint? No?toobadsosad.



> The only point I can give you is number 4, and often menninists exaggerate that point to be contrary, instead of conceding sexual assault on males usually happens to underage boys and to men from other men, though every once and a while it's a woman, the rates are not comparible.


 You know that back then, during the women's suffrage movement, both the blackminority and the female minority actually joined together because they wanted equal civil rights?
Ever wondered why they split? The same logic you're using, except they were ACTUALLY doing something about it, so I'll give them a cookie for actually improving the world.
No cookie for you.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

aef8234 said:


> The second people can get away with this is the second I take sides.
> Guess which one I'm on?


Um that woman is obviously some sort of manipulative narcissist, or has some sort of issues I can't fathom...but this isn't a social norm, I don't know of too many women who would side with her on this, in fact feminists may be more likely to find this sort of devious behavior appalling.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

aef8234 said:


> misquote, women didn't have some rights at the beginning because it was "men's work," aka dirty shirty for dirty people.
> 
> might be right, iunno, the uterus isn't in the stomach, but ech.
> 
> ...


Are you really that ignorant about internal human anatomy and the physical health that's required for pregnant women? Im assuming not, I can't believe you just said the stomach is not in the uterus as if this has anything to do with how corsets crushed all of women's internal organs and stunted their respiratory capacity (this is one of the reasons women fainted often). 

Also how is you pointing out that both women and children being treated as the man's property supporting an opposing view? You're basically backing me up. 

Are you drunk, what are you even talking about.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Thalassa said:


> Are you really that ignorant about internal human anatomy and the physical health that's required for pregnant women? Im assuming not, I can't believe you just said the stomach is not in the uterus as if this has anything to do with how corsets crushed all of women's internal organs and stunted their respiratory capacity (this is one of the reasons women fainted often).


 Well duh, I just siad I didn't know did I? Bravo for stating the obvious.



> Also how is you pointing out that both women and children being treated as the man's property supporting an opposing view? You're basically backing me up.


 Horses aren't children, but sure, do go on, about how definitions of shit back then are the exact same now, abuse word usage for your own benefit. It's hilarious. And unmoving.



> Are you drunk, what are you even talking about.


Nothing you need to worry your little head about.



Thalassa said:


> Um that woman is obviously some sort of manipulative narcissist, or has some sort of issues I can't fathom...but this isn't a social norm, I don't know of too many women who would side with her on this, in fact feminists may be more likely to find this sort of devious behavior appalling.


Way to write off a problem by using your own experience as backing.
Not like you've called people out on that *before.*


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

LoveLady said:


> Really not? It's not my point of view but cold fact. F men are just a minority and you know that. Men are not guided by emotion. Women are. Just because you are more feminine doesn't mean it's natural state for men.
> 
> @Blue Soul I feel sorry for you then..but your case is just exception, and also changeable.


Actually men are about 50/50 on T/F and women 25/75


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

aef8234 said:


> Well duh, I just siad I didn't know did I? Bravo for stating the obvious.
> 
> Horses aren't children, but sure, do go on, about how definitions of shit back then are the exact same now, abuse word usage for your own benefit. It's hilarious. And unmoving.
> 
> ...


It's really not my place to try to derive meaning from your incoherent earlier post, you should thank me for even replying.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Thalassa said:


> It's really not my place to try to derive meaning from your incoherent earlier post, you should thank me for even replying.


 Rather be incoherent than an invalid source of information.
At the very least it's more hilarious, and less broomstick-up-the-ass action.

But hey, bravo on missing the key points, becoming confused by it, and then writing it off as ignorance.
You're a credit to meninists everywhere.
Ohwait, you're a feminist?
I don't see the difference if you are, then.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

aef8234 said:


> Rather be incoherent than an invalid source of information.
> At the very least it's more hilarious, and less broomstick-up-the-ass action.
> 
> But hey, bravo on missing the key points, becoming confused by it, and then writing it off as ignorance.
> ...


Actually, no, if you are an incoherent communicator, the fault is on your end and you were intentionally just apparently doing some kind of free association thing without making any real arguments or attempt at discussion. I understand being dismissive or condescending, but if you do it when you're also being extremely unclear and not really making sense, it just makes you look like you're trying to gaslight people, blaming them for your own issue. 

I think I had you on ignore once.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Thalassa said:


> Actually, no, if you are an incoherent communicator, the fault is on your end and you were intentionally just apparently doing some kind of free association thing without making any real arguments or attempt at discussion. I understand being dismissive or condescending, but if you do it when you're also being extremely unclear and not really making sense, it just makes you look like you're trying to gaslight people, blaming them for your own issue.


 But in the end, at the least an incoherent communicator can be argued with, instead of someone with invalid evidence who won't pay attention to the actual evidence in the first place. Especially if the argument was instigate by said invalidated invalidator in the first place.



> I think I had you on ignore once.


Doubtful, considering I don't pay attention to people like you most of the time. Unless for edutainment reasons.
Speaking of which, well's dried up, have fun andshit.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

aef8234 said:


> But in the end, at the least an incoherent communicator can be argued with, instead of someone with invalid evidence who won't pay attention to the actual evidence in the first place. Especially if the argument was instigate by said invalidated invalidator in the first place.
> 
> 
> Doubtful, considering I don't pay attention to people like you most of the time. Unless for edutainment reasons.
> Speaking of which, well's dried up, have fun andshit.


What exactly is your "evidence" and how have you disproven anything I said in my original post. Because you haven't. You're basically just babbling, the one sliver of an attempt to defend your side was to say "horses aren't children" and accuse me of word misuse, which did nothing in the way of refuting my point or defending yours.

It makes you sound like a madman or a troll. W/e.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

It takes a strong man to cry. It takes an even stronger man to laugh at that man.


----------



## Ziwosa (Sep 25, 2010)

AriesLilith said:


> Well women also just can't opt out of pregnancy and giving birth if the couple wants children.
> 
> Also, it's not always as linear as "just a choice". Aside of the more modern society, in the past as well as in other more traditional cultures/societies, women's worth is resumed to their ability of giving birth and being a good wife and housekeeper. They were/are expected to give birth, just as men were expected to fulfill the traditional gender roles of providing for the family.
> 
> I want to have a kid or two with my husband in the future, and while he can't opt for carrying the babies, I can't opt out of carrying them and giving birth. That's biology, some are going to enjoy and be happy with the available options, some are not, but both our choices will be limited, perhaps 'till more scientific advancement.


Adopt.


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

Metasentient said:


> Poor rapist. An entire fifteen years in prison!


Hey now... If the rapist is strong enough to dominate their fellow inmates then prison could be paradise.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

Ziwosa said:


> Adopt.


This is similar to saying how we can just opt out of having kids in order to avoid pegnancy. No sh*t Sherlock, but what's the point? My point was that if a couple wants kids of their own, men won't be able to opt for carrying them nor women will be able to opt out of carrying them. Is there a solution for this? At least not so soon.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> what?
> 
> well shit dont rape then?


the problem is the "women getting 3 months" part, not the "men getting 15 years" part

@OP, on one hand, no, you're not being sexist, but on the other hand, LMAO if you expect me to take that stuff seriously :laughing:


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

^ what part is so funny

Female and male rape shouldn't be compared actually. Women can get pregnant, there are physical consequences apart from mental/emotional which both gender experience.

This thread goes on and on and on...


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

coy said:


> Hey now... If the rapist is strong enough to dominate their fellow inmates then prison could be paradise.


Ick... good point.


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

I dislike being told that I cannot be raped or that me being raped is not as bad as a female being raped.

I also dislike being put in a situation where if a woman hits me I'd be classed as cowardly scum for hitting her back, even in self defence.

I also dislike being seen as more expendable, and that I HAVE to give my life for women and children. Like they're so precious, and I'm not a real man unless I'm working my ass off to support a woman and child(ren)


----------



## Kiawaki (May 5, 2015)

According to OP's profile, she's originally from Afghanistan.

That puts things into perspective a bit, eh? Not everybody around here is from US & West Europe.

Incidentally, this thread taught me about some problems men face I haven't been aware of.


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

Kiawaki said:


> According to OP's profile, she's originally from Afghanistan.
> 
> That puts things into perspective a bit, eh? Not everybody around here is from US & West Europe.
> 
> Incidentally, this thread taught me about some problems men face I haven't been aware of.


Puts into perspective in what way? Periods, pregnancy, rape, etc. those female stuff is the same everywhere..

Also, perhaps random but I'm like the least traditional person I know roud:


----------



## Kiawaki (May 5, 2015)

LoveLady said:


> Puts into perspective in what way? Periods, pregnancy, rape, etc. those female stuff is the same everywhere..
> 
> Also, perhaps random but I'm like the least traditional person I know roud:


I'm not indicating that you are traditional, but that women in other countries than Europe and North America (and perhaps a few countries in East Asia) definitely have extra problems to face.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia (Jun 6, 2015)

.


----------



## The Lawyer (Sep 28, 2015)

Period is definitely the worst.

Sometimes I wish that men had it too. At least once every year.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

Euclid said:


> I'm actually in favour of women having support networks, precisely because they are more fragile. Nature has made women beautiful and enchanting for a reason, that the entire society would cater to her needs. Of course there are strong women too, deviating from the norm, and if they want to walk the way of a man, I'd say let them, but I would suggest a better role model for them like Camille Paglia than the wimpy whiny CIA infiltrated branch of feminism funded by elite bankers to destabilize society.


Fragile? What do you mean by that?

You tore through a woman's vagina. Save modern medicine our mothers would have had a 50% chance of dying immediately or suffering from complications. Childbirth is the equivalent of getting injured in warfare, except the risks are actually higher and more dangerous. Except women will voluntarily do this multiple times and cheerfully. 

Women are not 'fragile.' We get pounded in our vagina, we birth life from our vagina and in both instances, endure excruciating pain. We bleed once a month and then we suffer through menopause. 

Men may be tough in their ways. We women are tough in ours. If childbirth were left up to men the world would not be overpopulated. Women can both suffer through birth and combat and come back out like rubber bands. I'm not saying men aren't resilient but when it comes to routine suffering, endurance and toughness, women are routine survivors.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

Enigmatik said:


> ^ what part is so funny
> 
> Female and male rape shouldn't be compared actually. Women can get pregnant, there are physical consequences apart from mental/emotional which both gender experience.
> 
> This thread goes on and on and on...


are you crazy? I know men in the Marine Corps who were dated raped by fat, STD ridden women who used them like studd doges to get intentionally pregnant and then make him pay for the kid. This was common enough we had briefs about it and they would often ask us female Marines to 'watch out' for suspicious civillian female behavior. So many of those guys lives were RUINED from date rape by females. UTTERLY RUINED. 

I'd rather be raped by a guy (and I have been, so f off) and then decide if I want an abortion...as opposed to be a man raped by a woman and then work my butt off to support a rape baby I didn't choose to have with a fat cow!!!! 

This perspective is SO ignorant, sexist and bigoted it literally going to make me go full menstrual.


----------



## Enxu (Dec 14, 2012)

Enigmatik said:


> Not yet another feminist. In fact something more opposite. I think men are much luckier than women simply for being men.
> 
> Don't tell me suck it up, life is what you 'create'. Lol not this one. Also, dont recommend me scary stuff like trans :shocked: People can do what they want, but I find such stuff terrifying. Sorry, if anyone is trans, don't take this personally. :/
> 
> ...


Intriguing, and odd that I used to have exact same sentiments as you have.

Now I have a more balanced view on the positive and negatives of being either genders.

Being a woman entails going through all those pain and physiological discomfort, but the upside is your vulnerability makes you someone worth protecting and defending (why men die defending their country and kinsmen). You are a life-bearer to be valued.
Vulnerability disarms good people and creates connection. When the world is all uptight and masculine, your femininity is like a breath of fresh air.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

The Lawyer said:


> Period is definitely the worst.
> 
> Sometimes I wish that men had it too. At least once every year.


im convinced some men do get periods.


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

*To* sweetraglansweater

I know of those few men who are being raped and the burden they get after it, but for females the possibility of rape is uncomparably higher. Lets just say regardless of gender, people react differently to rape. 

This perspective is 'ignorant' because it's different than yours. roud: Calm down and don't use so much angry language like 'f*** off'. It's my thread, so speak properly. 





@Enxu Somehow true..but most people don't appreciate femininity anymore, this feminism turned into masculinism (turning women into men). I haven't experienced being 'protected' so much, in fact, I've taken the role of both a man and a woman..and its kinda diffficult to put the shield completely down when men are effeminated and women masculinized..not sure if the purpose really is an androgynous world..or if this whole shift in gender happened so people see the contrast and then turn back to nature with a better understanding/appreciation. But it really takes courage for one person at a time to accept their nature until it falls back into balance..


----------



## Flamme et Citron (Aug 26, 2015)

sweetraglansweater said:


> are you crazy? I know men in the Marine Corps who were dated raped by fat, STD ridden women who used them like studd doges to get intentionally pregnant and then make him pay for the kid. This was common enough we had briefs about it and they would often ask us female Marines to 'watch out' for suspicious civillian female behavior. So many of those guys lives were RUINED from date rape by females. UTTERLY RUINED.
> 
> I'd rather be raped by a guy (and I have been, so f off) and then decide if I want an abortion...as opposed to be a man raped by a woman and then work my butt off to support a rape baby I didn't choose to have with a fat cow!!!!
> 
> This perspective is SO ignorant, sexist and bigoted it literally going to make me go full menstrual.


I hate it when people compare suffering like it's some freaking competition of who has it worse. It's divisive and pointless. Victims need empathy, regardless of sex.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I think you mean "males". Have some respect.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

sweetraglansweater said:


> are you crazy? I know men in the Marine Corps who were dated raped by fat, STD ridden women who used them like studd doges to get intentionally pregnant and then make him pay for the kid. This was common enough we had briefs about it and they would often ask us female Marines to 'watch out' for suspicious civillian female behavior. So many of those guys lives were RUINED from date rape by females. UTTERLY RUINED.
> 
> I'd rather be raped by a guy (and I have been, so f off) and then decide if I want an abortion...as opposed to be a man raped by a woman and then work my butt off to support a rape baby I didn't choose to have with a fat cow!!!!
> 
> This perspective is SO ignorant, sexist and bigoted it literally going to make me go full menstrual.


wowzers.



I've met a pro-football player once or twice and they frequently talk about women who will do anything to get knocked up by one (poke holes in condoms, lie about birth control). All so they can be supported by wealthy athletes. They had a lot of baby mamas.


" I know men in the Marine Corps who were dated raped by fat, STD ridden women who used them like studd doges "

This isn't funny at all, yet I laughed.


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

VacantPsalm said:


> Don't forget that men can go on long road trips and not have to touch a gross gas station toilet. (Assuming the dude can hold the poop until a hotel stop... and the hotel isn't half bad.)


I use handicap bathroom stalls with the handle bars so I can hover over the toilet.


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

johnson.han.3 said:


> im convinced some men do get periods.


they don't get periods but they do have a monthly cycle.


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

johnnyyukon said:


> It takes a strong man to cry. It takes an even stronger man to laugh at that man.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

DudeGuy said:


> I use handicap bathroom stalls with the handle bars so I can hover over the toilet.


Chinese toilets are so much easier.

Emergency!


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

The Lawyer said:


> Period is definitely the worst.
> 
> Sometimes I wish that men had it too. At least once every year.


Why not just eliminate them for everyone? :tongue:


----------



## ebae (Sep 21, 2015)

sweetraglansweater said:


> Fragile? What do you mean by that?
> 
> You tore through a woman's vagina. Save modern medicine our mothers would have had a 50% chance of dying immediately or suffering from complications. Childbirth is the equivalent of getting injured in warfare, except the risks are actually higher and more dangerous. Except women will voluntarily do this multiple times and cheerfully.
> 
> ...


^ This, this is why I dislike when people call women fragile and automatically assume they are all weak and fragile humans that need constant protection. However, this also makes me irritated by women that complain about trivial things. 

If only Xena and Amazonian women were real.


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

Interesting how so many don't know the difference between weak and vulnerable.

Also, even I as more of a gender neutral female have never been attracted to sweet/sensitive men, but they are perfect match to predominantly masculine women (which are very few women).


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

Mr. Demiurge said:


> Basically, the grass may be greener on the other side of the fence, but once you get over the fence you may find yourself with the overpowering impulse to start humping the grass.


:laughing:


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

DudeGuy said:


> they don't get periods but they do have a monthly cycle.


^this other than not bleeding out our penis, because we have awesome plumbing, our testosterone levels does rise and fall a bit like periods, it even syncs up to other guys too.

It's kinda freaky honestly.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Euclid said:


> I'm actually in favour of women having support networks, precisely because they are more fragile. Nature has made women beautiful and enchanting for a reason, that the entire society would cater to her needs..


Following quotations / basic characteristics of femininity do not obtain to ENTJ / INTJ women - or any _thinker_ for that matter.


----------



## redneck15 (Mar 21, 2011)

Amelia said:


> Both genders have their pros and cons in my opinion.
> However, I do get jealous of men sometimes, because they're very emotionally simple and carefree (without periods, worrying about pregnancy, or childbirth.)
> 
> But... I wouldn't trade my gender for anything. :tongue:


I think it's kind of offensive to say that men are emotionally simpler. They're hormonally simpler, that's true and provable. Because they don't go through cycles and such. But people vary widely in their emotional depth. I've known many men who were emotionally more complex than many women, so far as I can tell. I don't think it's fair to stereotype emotional depth.


----------



## redneck15 (Mar 21, 2011)

Laze said:


> Yeah, being a man is pretty fucking good. I wish I wouldn't be written off for crying though, because I haven't cried for the past 10 years and I feel dead inside.


Start crying man. Go find a bathroom stall and let it all out. Seriously, if you need to cry and you're holding it back I think it could cause you stress and maybe even depression.


----------



## Wiz (Apr 8, 2014)

Lol at OP thinking all men are this guy:


----------



## Elaihr (Jun 24, 2015)

@Enigmatik

Hi there 

If you haven't been that intimate with anyone yet, I can assure you that it isn't necessarily painful at all. "Everybody knows how much it hurts" - this is not true. Perhaps if you've been circumcised as a woman, it might be more painful, but if not... Then no. If you're relaxed and it feels right, it doesn't hurt. It's not supposed to hurt, anyway. If it hurts, you're doing it wrong  I suppose the biggest problem here is girls and women are being told lies because their sexuality must be kept under control, for some reason. Don't listen to those things.

And about pregnancy: I haven't been pregnant yet, but many men I've talked to have actually been a bit jealous. Not because they want to go through labour (because that probably _is_ very painful, regardless of how right it feels), but because women seem to get a special bond with their kids. They can feel the child growing, and for a period of time they even share their body with them. If you look at it from this perspective, it's easier to consider it a blessing rather than a curse. A pregnant woman will go through something that half of the earth's population can't do even if they wanted to. That's not necessarily bad, just because it hurts you physically. It might perhaps make you stronger in other ways. 

The only problem I see with being a woman (I'm not speaking for everyone else, I'm talking about myself here) is that sometimes people won't listen to you. It's very annoying to be in a situation where you've studied something, read up on things, and you answer a question just to have someone deny your statements because you're female. _That_ is annoying as furk. Being belittled, having your intellect questioned, just because you don't have a penis (also last time I checked, ones intellect does not reside within the genitalia, so this assumption really is just plain stupid).

Apart from that, I think we're all human beings, we're all the same species. Pain, joy, fear, happiness - these feelings can be felt by both men and women - or whatever you identify yourself as. I think it'd be a good idea to look at what we have in common, rather than what differs. We could share our joys and fears instead of separating ourselves from one another by saying the other part can't/won't feel things the same way


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

Wiz said:


> Lol at OP thinking all men are this guy:


1 of all I never said 'all' men are this or that way, but that most men are a certain way most of the time bcz of biological reasons. 

I'm glad not all men are like him:laughing: I guess you used him as a good example of how a man should be, but not 'all' women have the same taste :smile:


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

I love being a woman, but I also don't know any misogynists in person (or at least none that actually dare to speak), so I guess that could have something to do with it.

Also, I wouldn't say that having the ability to give birth to a child is a negative. Quite the opposite, actually. It's a temporary pain which has a wonderful payoff, and men will never be able to understand what that's like.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

But if you want to be childfree, then all your monthlies and their associated mess/trouble/medical issues are just an expensive nuisance at best and a debilitating medical condition (endo) at worst, with all the various shades in between. And while these are necessary for women to avoid osteoporosis and premature aging, it seems men do nicely in those aspects without them. Better, actually.

To be honest, I really wish I could understand how it's possible to love being female while not wanting any of the supposed uniquely-feminine experiences. It's gotten to the point that I can't really avoid a random emotional meltdown at my self-hatred when the bad thoughts strike, which kinda sucks when I'm in the middle of something at work.


----------



## Wiz (Apr 8, 2014)

Enigmatik said:


> 1 of all I never said 'all' men are this or that way, but that most men are a certain way most of the time bcz of biological reasons.
> 
> I'm glad not all men are like him:laughing: I guess you used him as a good example of how a man should be, but not 'all' women have the same taste :smile:


haha.. I'm actually referring more to how society thinks the male gender should be. 

I'm not from the US, so I have not noticed so much the gender differences. In my country it's hardly a problem. No one is expecting a woman to be a stay at home mom, and it's completely understandable and accepted if a woman does not want to have a child.

But bear in mind that being a male comes with it's cons swell.

1) Period: Males have similar hormonal changes during the month. Just because it doesn't manifest physically doesn't mean that it won't be just as draining mentally and psychologically. 

2) This is hardly an issue. Everyone will hurt physically down there when you're in a relationship. And would you exchange that for the peer pressure a man has to loose his virginity at the earliest age possible?

3) If you don't want a child, don't have a child. If the people around you expects you to, it's their problem. If you do have a child, I guarantee you that the pregnancy will be an easy part compared to raising a child. Btw, the male does not get any glory in producing a child. The mother have to bear it for nine months, yes. As well as getting all the attention, gifts, support and empathy.

4) What about the fear of having to protect someone? If a burglar is breaking in to the house it's solely the males job to protect the family. If someone disrespects your girlfriend, the man is expected to engage in confrontation. This is understandably scary for many males, as very few want to engage in this sort of behaviour.

I think I'm pretty average when it comes to masculinity, but that does not mean that I have met every expectation of society regarding males; I don't have an enormous sex drive, I think it's overrated. I don't care for building things, I think it's boring. I don't care for sports, I think it's boring. I don't care for cars, I think it's expensive and boring. I do suffer from depression from time to time. Qualities (or lack of) that are not accepted in the ideal male. 

But what do I do about it, I don't care. Because regardless of gender, everyone is different.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

Enigmatik said:


> Interesting how so many don't know the difference between weak and vulnerable.
> 
> Also, even I as more of a gender neutral female have never been attracted to sweet/sensitive men, but they are perfect match to predominantly masculine women (which are very few women).


lol no, I do not like masculine women. I might be sweet and sensitive, but I hold my ground.


----------



## Nerian (Jan 12, 2013)

It's so weird to read your post because I've always been jealous of women.


----------

